
Someone left old TVs outside 50 homes in Virginia while wearing a TV on his head - SirLJ
https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2019/08/14/someone-left-old-tvs-outside-homes-virginia-while-wearing-tv-his-head-no-one-knows-why/
======
smacktoward
I always wondered what Max Headroom was up to these days.

